# measuring slope of back yard with water level



## tomseeley (Jun 8, 2009)

I want to determine the amount of slope across my back yard, so I can figure out how and where to put in a segment of french drain to route surface runoff to either side of the yard and away from the foundation. There is a slight amount of slope but I want to know more before I decide what to do and where to do it.

I've heard of something I think is called a water level. It uses some clear plastic hose with water in it, to define a pair of points that are at the same elevation. Is this a reasonable way to measure points on wooden stakes, for example, to figure out how much drop or rise there is from one point to another?

I'm aware I could pound stakes in deep and hard enough to use a taut string and a level, but for the distances I'm considering, that isn't my first choice.

What else could I consider instead of just a string level?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Cheaper than renting a laser or builder's level: http://factsfacts.com/MyHomeRepair/WaterLevel.htm

Gary


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I just went to a hardware store and bought the clear tubes that screw onto a water hose, it worked perfect.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Ole Jim---I never hear of the clear hose tips---Good idea----By the way,I used windshield washer juice to fill the water level--No bubbles,won't freeze and you can see it from a ways away.--M--


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Here you go Mike.

*Mayes Level 10309 Water Level
Attachments That Instantly Turn Any Garden Hose Into A Water Level*

  *Product Description:*   2 Pack, Water Level, Attaches To Garden Hose To Determine Levels, Carded.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

GBR in WA said:


> Cheaper than renting a laser or builder's level: http://factsfacts.com/MyHomeRepair/WaterLevel.htm
> 
> Gary


never used this reservoir level method. I can see some disadvantages to it but I can see some definite advantages as well. Dang, another tool to store...somewhere, right after I find room.


I did use that method to water and observe the water level in my Christmas tree stand though.

and those hose ends are neat. Sure saves buying 100' of clear tubing.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Now that's just plain cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks Ole Jim,I don't use them often--the tubing usually gets stiff and kinked between uses--
That will be on the shopping list next time I need one--Mike-


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

We picked up a laser level set for about $50 at a store that was effectively giving them away. Awesome tool for the type of job you are doing, it included a tripod, rotating laser, and a fixed laser level. Certainly no more accurate than a water level, but so much easier to use over a distance greater than 20 feet. I used it recently to build a deck, very handy. You may be able to get a similar deal, we are talking about a system that could be at Harbor Freight or a similar store.


----------

